
Show HN: Technet Blog – OpenFaaS on ACS (Kubernetes) - alexellisuk
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/livedevopsinjapan/2017/09/19/open-faas-on-acs-kubernetes/
======
gus_massa
Did you wrote it? Were you involve in the project?

If not, next time please don't add the "Show HN" to the title. From
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

> _What to Submit_

> _Show HN is for something you 've made that other people can play with. HN
> users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread._

~~~
alexellisuk
Yes I am involved in the project and worked with them. Did you check before
commenting?

~~~
gus_massa
Yes I checked, but it was not obvious. The author of the post is "Tsuyoshi
Ushio", I guessed it was not you, and I didn't see anything similar to your
username in the page.

~~~
alexellisuk
I'm the author of the project which is pretty clear if you click through to
GitHub. We're working on many different integrations right now and the ACS one
is an exciting one - feedback / testing helps.

